# Unterschied EW und PEW



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Morgen zusammen,

kann mir jemand den Unterschied von EW und PEW erklären ? Ich habe bis dato über Ew dein bestimmes Wort der auf dem Rack sitzenden Baugruppe eingelsen und über PEW (so meine ich) analoge Werte ....ist schon etwas länger her. Dabei waren mir aber leider die einzulesenden Worte vorgegeben, so dass ich den Sinn nicht weiter hinterfragt habe. Das P- von PEW steht für mein Verständnis für Peripeherie, was auf den P-Bus der Rückseite hindeutet ? Somit stellt sich eben die Frage was ich mit einem PEW-adressiere ? 

==>  Die Frage möchte ich gerne zweiteilen:

a) Level 1 *g*..allgemein...Unterschied und Anwednung von EW und PEW


b) Level 2 bezogen auf Profibus DP:
Warum spreche ich manche Slaves beim Mono-Master-System mit EW und manche Slaves mit PEW an ? Ist ein Slave zu sehen wie ein analoges Ein-Ausgabegerät ?


Gruß aus Köln

Mike


----------



## Markus (1 Mai 2004)

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=773


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

Solltest du die Antwort noch nicht in dem verlinkten Beitrag gefunden haben:

PEW steht wie du schon richtig sagtest für Peripherie Eingangswort und es wird verwendet für analoge E/A Baugruppen.
Warum Peripherie? Weil die CPU direkt über den Rückwandbus auf die Baugruppe zugreift und diese Werte holt - und nicht wie bei den dig. Modulen die Werte aus dem PAE holt. 
So hab ich das verstanden als es uns im Kurs erklärt wurde - man möge mich korrigieren falls ich Blödsinn schreibe 

mfG, 

qu


----------



## sps-concept (2 Mai 2004)

*PEW/PAW*

Hallo, hinzuzufügen bleibt, dass PEW/PAW nicht nur verwendet werden (wie von mir in dem anderen Beitrag geschrieben) wenn schnelle Signale benötigt werden, sondern auch wenn sich der Adressbereich (zB bei DP) ausserhalb des nutzbaren Prozessabbildes der CPU befindet.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

Achja - ich hätte da noch eine Frage dazu - konkret geht es um analoge E/A Baugruppen:

Wenn ich eine analoge Baugruppe mit 8 Bit Auflösung verwende - warum hol ich dann ein PAW und ein PEW? sprich warum hol ich ein Wort respektive 16 Bit und nicht 1 Byte?
Woher kommen die zusätzlichen 8Bit? Das hab ich nicht verstanden...Wenn die Baugruppe nur mit 8 Bit rechnet warum sinds dann auf einmal 16?...

mfG, 

qu


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

*Zusammenfassung/Rückfrage*

N `Abend zusammen,

wenn ich den verlinkten Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, liegt der Unterschied zwischen EW und PEW alleine in der "Aktualität" der Daten ? Ein Signalwechsel während einer Zykluszeit wird vom EW nicht erfasst, dagegen aber sehr wohl vom PEW !?

Das würde bedeuten, dass ich auf ein ein und dasselbe EW auch über PEW zugreifen könnte ?


@sps-concep:
Du hast geschrieben " ...., sondern auch wenn sich der Adressbereich (zB bei DP) ausserhalb des nutzbaren Prozessabbildes der CPU befindet. "

Das ist glaub ich genau das, was mir als Mosaiksteinchen beim DP fehlt. Kannst Du das mal ausführlicher erklären ?


Ciao

Mike


----------



## Markus (2 Mai 2004)

quaylar schrieb:
			
		

> Achja - ich hätte da noch eine Frage dazu - konkret geht es um analoge E/A Baugruppen:
> 
> Wenn ich eine analoge Baugruppe mit 8 Bit Auflösung verwende - warum hol ich dann ein PAW und ein PEW? sprich warum hol ich ein Wort respektive 16 Bit und nicht 1 Byte?
> Woher kommen die zusätzlichen 8Bit? Das hab ich nicht verstanden...Wenn die Baugruppe nur mit 8 Bit rechnet warum sinds dann auf einmal 16?...
> ...



dargestellt werden die werte mit höheren auflösungen, bis 32768.
dazu sind 16bit notwendig.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

@markus:

Ja aber wo kommen die denn her? wenns ein 8Bit Modul ist - woher kommen die zusätzlichen 8Bit? und btw - woher kommt es dass manche 8Bit Module mit 32520 Digits auflösen? (Wir hatten das im Kurs und haben dann einen Normierer geschrieben weil versch. andere Module mit 32768 rechneten).

ist mir nicht ganz klar...


----------



## Zottel (3 Mai 2004)

@Markus:
Die Auflösung ist nicht höher, die Werte sid lediglich nach links verschoben, die niederwertigen Stellen werden mit 0 gefüllt. Nach 0x0 kommt dann z.B. 0x80, 0x100, 0x180.

Allgemein: Die Bits kommen nirgendwo her und die Auflösung bleibt 8 bit. Dass du letztlich für 8 bit 16 bit lesen musst, hat einfach damit zu tun, dass Siemens auch höhere Auflösungen in das gleiche Schema packt. Dort sind dann die unteren Bits gültig. 
Bei der S5 führten einige (die obersten?) Bits auch noch Statusinformationen. Genaues entnimmst du am besten der Beschreibung der verwendeten Baugruppe.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

> Allgemein: Die Bits kommen nirgendwo her und die Auflösung bleibt 8 bit. Dass du letztlich für 8 bit 16 bit lesen musst, hat einfach damit zu tun, dass Siemens auch höhere Auflösungen in das gleiche Schema packt. Dort sind dann die unteren Bits gültig.



Ok - das ist eine verständliche Erklärung - allerdings kapier ich dann nicht woher die 32768 Digits herkommen. Wenns effektiv nur 8Bit sind dann dürftens doch auch nur 256 Digits sein oder?
Wenn ich aber bei meiner Analogbaugruppe das Poti für das PEW (ist ein Testaufbau für den Kurs - daher das Poti für den analogen Eingang) ganz raufdreh steht der Wert 23768 drinnen und nicht 256..how come?

mfG, 

qu


----------



## sps-concept (3 Mai 2004)

*analog*

Na hallo, der von dir erkannte Wert entspricht dann 100%, es gibt einen "Überlauf" positiv und negativ.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Zottel (3 Mai 2004)

Der Überlauf stiftet wahrscheinlich noch megr Verwirrung beim Neuling.
Also: obwohl du meine Erklärung als verständlich bezeichnet hast, fragst du noch einmal, wie aus 8 bit 16 werden:
Die gültigen 8 bit werden (um 3? Stellen) nach links geschoben. 
Statt 01101011 bekommst du 01101011000
Statt 0x6b bekommst du 358. Vorne wird mit nullen aufgefüllt: 
000001101011000=0x0358.

Es ist nichts anders, als wenn deine Pwesonenwaage halbe Kilos auflöst, du aber dein Gewicht als 84500 Gramm angibst.
Nun das mit dem Überlauf:
10V (oder was sonst Messbereichsende ist) entsprechen bei Siemens nicht 32768 (15 bit Vorzeichwen 0), sondern 27648 (wenn ich michr richtig erinnere).
32768 wären dann in Volt: 10/27848*32768 = 11.851 V.

Dies macht einen gewissen Sinn, weil viele Sensoren eine Spannung von 0-10V ausgeben. Diese Spannung kann sich leicht erhöhen durch:
a) Toleranz der Geräte.
b) Rauschen, Brummen, Masseströme.

Hier ist es sinvoll, dass der Eingang das Signal dennoch umwandeln kann und nicht "Überlauf" anzeigt.
Die effektive Auflösung im Nennbereichs sinkt damit auf

8 Bit * log(27648)/log (32768)=7,869 Bit.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

Hm danke Zottel für die Erklärung, ist mir zwar noch immer nicht ganz klar, aber macht nix, ich komm sicher noch drauf 

mfG, 

qu


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Mai 2004)

Ich glaube nicht, daß ich es besser erklären kann aber ich versuch's noch mal mit anderen Worten.

Siemens hat darauf Wert gelegt, die Normierung des Meßbereich's für die verschiedenen Baugruppen identisch zu halten. Z.Bsp. entsprechen 0..10V einem Wertebereich von 0..27648, egal welche Auflösung die Baugruppe tatsächlich liefert. Der Wert 27648 entspricht +100% des Meßbereichs der Baugruppe (ausgenommen sind z.Bsp. Klimabereiche). Werte zwischen 27649 und 32511 liegen im Übersteuerungsbereich, Werte zwischen 32512 und 32767 liegen im sogenannten Überlaufbereich.

Bei einer Auflösung von 15bit ändert sich dieser Wert mind. um "1".
Bei einer Auflösung von 14bit ändert sich dieser Wert mind. um "2".
Bei einer Auflösung von 13bit ändert sich dieser Wert mind. um "4".
Bei einer Auflösung von 12bit ändert sich dieser Wert mind. um "8".
Bei einer Auflösung von 11bit ändert sich dieser Wert mind. um "16".
Bei einer Auflösung von 10bit ändert sich dieser Wert mind. um "32".
Bei einer Auflösung von  9bit ändert sich dieser Wert mind. um "64".
Bei einer Auflösung von  8bit ändert sich dieser Wert mind. um "128".


Eine 15bit-Baugruppe unterscheidet somit jeden Peripheriewert zwischen 0..1..2..3 ... 32767.

Eine  8bit-Baugruppe unterscheidet den Peripheriewert nur in 128-er Schritten (0..128..256..32767).


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## plc_tippser (9 Mai 2004)

*Re: Zusammenfassung/Rückfrage*



			
				Umschüler schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Signalwechsel während einer Zykluszeit wird vom EW nicht erfasst, dagegen aber sehr wohl vom PEW !?


Das ist interresant  und !wichtig. Habe ich auch noch nie bedacht.



> Hallo, hinzuzufügen bleibt, dass PEW/PAW nicht nur verwendet werden (wie von mir in dem anderen Beitrag geschrieben) wenn schnelle Signale benötigt werden, sondern auch wenn sich der Adressbereich (zB bei DP) ausserhalb des nutzbaren Prozessabbildes der CPU befindet.



@Umschüler
Du kannst auch nicht mit E x.x (also Bit-weise) auf den Perepheriebereich zugreifen, wenn er ausserhalb des nutzbaren Prozessabbildes liegt. Deshalb kopiere ich mir die Bereiche immer in MW&s oder DB&s um. Je nach Prg-größe.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Ahhh - @Dagobert:

Coole Sache - habs kapiert  dank dir


----------



## FKJ (12 Juli 2010)

Das P ?


----------



## Woldo (12 Juli 2010)

FKJ schrieb:


> Das P ?


Leichenschänder


----------

